# End of Free Speech: "Countering Disinformation And Propaganda Act" Passes Senate



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

*End of Free Speech: "Countering Disinformation And Propaganda Act" Passes Senate*

This is another BIG nail in the coffin of free speech. Can't have the People having access to information that has not been screened and skewed by the fascists.



> Recall that as we reported in early June, "a bill to implement the U.S.' very own de facto Ministry of Truth has been quietly introduced in Congress. As with any legislation attempting to dodge the public spotlight the Countering Foreign Propaganda and Disinformation Act of 2016 marks a further curtailment of press freedom and another avenue to stultify avenues of accurate information. Introduced by Congressmen Adam Kinzinger and Ted Lieu, H.R. 5181 seeks a "whole-government approach without the bureaucratic restrictions" to counter "foreign disinformation and manipulation," which they believe threaten the world's "security and stability."


Senate Quietly Passes The "Countering Disinformation And Propaganda Act" | Zero Hedge


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

These guys are really backside hurt about fiction.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> These guys are really backside hurt about fiction.


Nah they are fine with fiction if it is their propaganda. Truth is the problem.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If the free press did its job, nonsense like this would not get any traction. Unfortunately most news is disguised propaganda. Caveat Emptor applies to virtually everything.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It has already started! The orange site has been down for a few hours! I'll bet it is because of that thread we had slamming on that fatso Michael Moore! It is Gambit's fault!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Inor said:


> It has already started! The orange site has been down for a few hours! I'll bet it is because of that thread we had slamming on that fatso Michael Moore! It is Gambit's fault!


I just had the exact same error here! I clicked refresh a couple times and it came back, but it seems all of the vBulletin sites are having database problems tonight.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> I just had the exact same error here! I clicked refresh a couple times and it came back, but it seems all of the vBulletin sites are having database problems tonight.


This has been happening to me off and on since barry gave away the internet.

I'll bet Al Gore is pissed that they gave away his invention. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mainstream Media IS Fake News! - The Rush Limbaugh Show

Not that the Senate cares to address this issue.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I only watch local news now , all the rest of it is just BS , and it's only Fox news I watch . As far as everything else , they can say , print what ever they want . If everybody else did that then the world would be a better place " news wise " . jmho


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Tyranny 101. Get the guns and control the press. Just because Oblunder and the Beast have been relegated to the back of the bus does not mean the bus has stopped.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Founding Fathers would be so pissed at the idiots that we elected and their ridiculous anti-liberty actions.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Living near Madison places me nearer to communists than most of Moscow citizens. I have a strategy to combat this.

I refuse to play. I call them on BS, even to the point of insulting them.

Leftists are only dangerous is groups. Bikers can be lethal by themselves. This type of speech only works if you let it, so challenge them often and loudly. Most of them are millennials and have never known the aspects of dissention and opposition.


----------



## MAL (Sep 17, 2021)

Funnily, misinformation is protected by the 1st amendment. To be honest, the nail was hammered in when they started putting restrictions on speech on the internet. The Supreme Court made it protected around 1996. There are some good articles on Frank Speech about these topics. Personally like this one: https://home.frankspeech.com/article/relationship-between-social-media-and-free-speech


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Yeah, but when the courts refuse to act then the result is lawlessness.

The Word of the Lord said there would be lawlessness in the endtimes... and we're there now.


----------



## Underrock (12 mo ago)

George Orwell said "In a time of deceit, telling the truth is a revolutionary act". Oh. how true.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Resurrecting an old thread. Relevant though.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Tyrants rule through fraud and force. When their fraud is exposed, they must rely solely on force.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Goin Home said:


> Yeah, but when the courts refuse to act then the result is lawlessness.
> 
> The Word of the Lord said there would be lawlessness in the endtimes... and we're there now.


Lawlessness has been happening since the existence of laws.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CC Pereira said:


> Lawlessness has been happening since the existence of laws.


True, but not to the extent we have now. What used to be felonies have, in some places like SF, been reduced to minor misdemeanors. There are places where drugs are openly sold on the street and even violent crimes are being over looked.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...There are places where drugs are open sold on the street...

Even in the-same-old-Madison you can find burnt out drug sellers doing something illegal. Granted, this is not the same as it was in the late 1960s, but it seems to wind back up on the usual Bascom Hill.

I was there a few months about just to see the ol' place, and it's not much difference than from before. Oh, the girls are prettier and the guys don't wear long hair or say "Far Out!," but you get the idea.

Oh, we still have a places where you have to show your card for entry. Funny thing, the guy who checks my card finished with, "Thanks, Chico..."


----------

